# "View First Unread" Question



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Can anyone tell me why threads that I read don't always have a "View First Unread" feature when I go back to read new additions to the thread? Some of the threads I read do this, and others do not. Is there some sort of reading requirement that triggers this feature?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

mrdbdigital said:


> Can anyone tell me why threads that I read don't always have a "View First Unread" feature when I go back to read new additions to the thread? Some of the threads I read do this, and others do not. Is there some sort of reading requirement that triggers this feature?


It's based on your last visit to the forum in addition to the last time you actually read the thread. Any threads that haven't had posts since your last visit will not have the button to view first unread.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

That's what I thought as well, but I have recently read several threads that have had a lot of activity since the last time I read them, and even a couple of days later, I still don't get the "View First Unread" option. 

I never had this problem until recently. Strange, huh? I wonder if it could have something to do with cookies? (and, I did get the option on this thread)


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

mrdbdigital said:


> That's what I thought as well, but I have recently read several threads that have had a lot of activity since the last time I read them, and even a couple of days later, I still don't get the "View First Unread" option.
> 
> I never had this problem until recently. Strange, huh? I wonder if it could have something to do with cookies? (and, I did get the option on this thread)


There is an issue with cookie maximum sizes that cause problems with the view first unread button being there even if you have seen everything -- at least until you close out the browser process entirely and restart it.

Are you automatically signing into the forum? If not, as a guest user you may see things like that; I think the default guest behavior is to only show the view first unread for threads with posts in the last several hours or something similar. You need to log on to use your own account settings.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm automatically logging in. I thought of that myself and made sure that wasn't the problem.

I guess it's just gremlins. I just upgraded to Firefox 2.0. Maybe that will make a difference. 

Thanks for your help!


----------

